# Question on build up in the intake



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's probably too soon to know for the US diesel Cruze, but the Korean ones do not show any of this behaviour.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The modern diesel fuel has been altered to run cleaner so you shouldn't have any problems, beside you get a long warranty anyway.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have read about some of the newer BMW diesels (335d and X535d) having this problem. I am curious about the Cruze too and how much driving habits will affect this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunny, we would need to see some more thousand miles on some Diesels on here to really see visual evidence.


----------

